# My friend's Serra?



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

This is my friend's fish.We couldn't identify it.What are your opinions?









View attachment 124660

View attachment 124658

View attachment 124659


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

eigenmanni?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You should try and get some clearer pictures that aren't as dark, but it does seem to resemble an eigenmanni based on those pics.








~Taylor~


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks. This is my friend's fish. I will want the new pictures better...


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

burak said:


> Hi.


Welcome Burak...









The friends;
Burak is the owner of fish...

Burak, please big pictures


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi to all.







My fish lengths 6,5-7 cm. I have a old but qualty pic of my fish. I will add today, I compare this fish with the same boy eigenmanni pics. I cant see any alike


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap we need bigger and clearer pics of your fish to help ID







!


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

I will add today, thanks :laugh:


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

I try to add today or my friend will be add quality pic. today.. Thanks for all:laugh: Fish is 2 inch lenght but it dont have vertical line in tail. but soon it have. Now the shape Likes "V" but when it growing i will be change, Is it irritans, if it havent line on tail.


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi.small video


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone have no idea








First pic is the first buying my fish, Second is the lastest photo..


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

New pics...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Most likely S. eigenmanni...anal fin is wrong color for irritans.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think eigenmanni


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

S.irritans


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

burak said:


> S.irritans


I hope


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

%60 irritans, %40 eigenmanni..


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

metehan said:


> %60 irritans, %40 eigenmanni..


How did you find these values?
Is certain result this?

We can say then complate ID


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ID SAY IT IS A IRRITANS AS TO ME IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE A EIGENMANNI AS MUCH AS A IRRITANS


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

I wish its irritants. I am happy for that, Thanks for help


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I have no clue but if its an irritans it would be sweet. What did you buy it as?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

appears to be S. eigenmanni


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

New pics..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that thing is definitly not an irritans

most likely sanchezi or a rhom


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi. I am new owner this serra. Do you have new idea?








This fish is 3'' .


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Still going with eigenmanni.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Still going with eigenmanni.


I think that and ı hope.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. eigenmanni. ID complete.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Mr.Magallanes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

